# How do you get rid of Vapers Tongue ?



## Steven Xhype (10/11/20)

Hey guys so i'm curious to know how you guys get rid of Vapers tongue ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (10/11/20)

suck on a spoon of Bovril

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88 (10/11/20)

Drink coffee or cold water but the best option is to brush your teeth and your tongue, this usually gets rid of it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/20)

Stay hydrated all day long, don't do chain vaping without drinking some sort of liquid in between, try and stay on one liquid/flavor/profile and not chop and change too much, that way your chances of getting it is very slim.

If you already have it, up your fluid intake and have a cup of strong coffee to clear your tastebuds and smell out, followed by a glass of water. That works for me.

I drink Green Tea with Honey all through the day, 6 to 7 cups a day... have not had vapors tongue in a very long time. I also drink 2 glasses of water before bed and one as soon as I get up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LeislB (10/11/20)

I've heard of you eat a slice of lemon it helps or drink water with lemon in it. I drink soda water all day so stay hydrated that way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (10/11/20)

Keep a bottle of menthol vape juice handy, a lot of people report that anything from a few hours to a day on menthol sorts out vapors tongue. It has also been reported vaping without any flavours also sorts it out.

The common theory is that your taste buds are in overload and combined with oral dehydration is the cause.

I did a scientific experiment once. My mates and I were drinking wine, now when we get together I serve my best bottle first, the theory being that your taste buds are fresh and whatever comes after that will be muted. So often, when every ones is already on their ear, my mates would pull out their best bottle and declare we have to taste this. I say too late, taste buds are knackered by now. 

So I did this once and everyone declared that the Wollies box wine that I decanted into a bottle and then ran through an aerator was the winner of the night, so smooth and full bodied ..... yeah right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (10/11/20)

vicTor said:


> suck on a spoon of Bovril


I don't know if I would rather have vapers tongue or suck on a spoon of Bovril mate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/20)

vicTor said:


> suck on a spoon of Bovril



I only have Marmite in the cupboard....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/11/20)

Stranger said:


> So I did this once and everyone declared that the Wollies box wine that I decanted into a bottle and then ran through an aerator was the winner of the night, so smooth and full bodied ..... yeah right.



I have done a similar thing several times. Towards the end of the evening, we have a spirit tasting. Brandy, whisky, cane, gin, vodka, etc.
Only once did anyone identify them all correctly (and she was a beer and wine only drinker). The reason that we did this game often was because when people heard about it (small farming community) they all thought that it would be easy to do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Steven Xhype (10/11/20)

vicTor said:


> suck on a spoon of Bovril


I'm going to try this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew (10/11/20)

I thought a fried tongue was vapers tongue so looked it up.
Found this link.
https://vaping360.com/learn/vapers-tongue/#:~:text=“Vaper's tongue” is a condition,it from time to time.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi (10/11/20)

Concidering its 2020, if you lose your sense of taste the first thing should be a Covid test.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew (12/11/20)

Someone just asked on Facebook and the answer given was drink orange juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)

Drink more water
 Don't vape the same flavour for too long
Use a Tongue Scraper and/or mouthwash
Inhaling the smell of coffee beans or sucking on a coffee bean
This is Dr Google's tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (12/11/20)

I don't get VT anymore. I vape a 120ml bottle of juice until it's done and then move on to the next. Haven't had VT in two years. Don't know why it stopped. Not complaining.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (13/11/20)

Vape something highly menthol for half a tank, works every time. Though that being said I dont get it anymore, the only reasoning I can come up with is that I vape less and less sweetener. And yeah I bounce through about 3 different flavors a day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (3/12/20)

Steven Xhype said:


> Hey guys so i'm curious to know how you guys get rid of Vapers tongue ?

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (3/12/20)

I change flavours frequently during the day (with about 3 mods in rotation, one for each flavour) and common sense tells me that it's a good way to *prevent* vapers tongue. After all, vapers tongue is when your taste buds can't taste a specific flavour any more, right? So change flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Morix (3/12/20)

zadiac said:


> I don't get VT anymore. I vape a 120ml bottle of juice until it's done and then move on to the next. Haven't had VT in two years. Don't know why it stopped. Not complaining.


Your tongue is broken.. Lucky you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/20)

Been on the same flavor for about 6 months now, with the occasional change in between to test a flavor here and there. But mostly one fruit brand on ice (of which I add the ice myself to the levels I like it) on DL. For MTL I am also set on one profile for almost 2 years now, so know what it should taste like. 

I consume a lot of fluids during the day too (no alcoholic - most of the time). 6 to 8 cups of tea a day (green tea and honey), with a glass of water here and there and some juice. That way my mouth does not get time to dry out from chain vaping. When I am rewicking I have a cup close by too, for those test runs to make sure the vape is perfect, puff, sip, puff sip... Two glasses of water before I go to bed, 1 glass of water when I get up in the morning. The only time I wake up with a dry mouth (even after a pre-bedtime chainvape session) is when I had a good snoring session at night and the Mrs had to kick me in the ribs once or twice.

I try to not eat spicy dry foods (spicy bags of chips) and stay away from Prawn Cocktail chips (that stuff messes up your tongue for at least an hour).

To cure it, nothing like a slice of cheese, a packet of nik naks or an orange/naartjie to freshen things up again, or a cup of strong bitter black coffee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (4/12/20)

Morix said:


> Your tongue is broken.



My wife would kill me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DougP (4/12/20)

Stranger said:


> My wife would kill me.


She sure will






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (4/12/20)

I was referring to her gourmet cooking

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DougP (4/12/20)

Stranger said:


> I was referring to her gourmet cooking


Me to 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

